# Super Fight League 7



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

*November 2nd, 2012*
*Watch it Live on Youtube*

Atif Khadim vs. Aadil Bashir
Siddharth Varma vs. Farbod Irannejad
Swapnil Barve vs. Hamza Kooheji
Faizan Muazam vs. Deepak Singh
TBA vs. TBA
Daniel Amar Singh vs. Michael Pereira 
Michael Page vs. Haitham Tantawy​
Thought I'd post it up to represent MVP


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sgkHwVcSYA

Video of Page's opponent..... Gonna be a brutal win for Page!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

For extra incentive, my highlight video


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So we have two decent fighters in a promotion that used to have extremely good fights. I agree they must have run out of money. Either that or their weekly format forced them to go with cheaper fighters.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I was pretty surprised to see Page in the main event. I mean UCMMA main event is expected but to be the main event of a foreign promotion at 2-0 is pretty ridiculous. I wish he never signed with SFL and just had Bellator. That way he could have one or two fights against a stand up fighter, who he looks amazing against and has a massive following in America after, and then a decent wrestler to give him good experience with takedown defence and more sub offence. Then they could have thrown him to the wolves where he gets wrestle fuked in the tournament .

Regardless, with Nelson and Mills coming off of wins and Means and MVP having fights coming up, Team CB is looking stronger than ever


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well maybe a fight or two in this promotion will help get him prepared for a bigger promotion like Bellator. At 2-0 is better for him to get a few fights like that. Then he can move onto bigger things.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I meant very low level fights in Bellator, I think he should be brought up very slowly. I suppose keeping his head down and his hype low in a promotion like this could definently give him some MMA experience. I'd have preferred he stayed in UCMMA for that thought.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Bellator would give him two or three fights tops before they threw him into a tournament. They can't afford to keep anyone outside of a tournament for too long unless his contract is coming up(Eddie Alveraz) or has no ground game(Paul Daley). This way as you said he can get a few good fights in before going to Bellator.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think he only needs ground experience. MVP is a VERY experienced kickboxer, and his ring experience already seems to be covered with how comfortable he was from the first bell in his debut. All he will need now is some more experience with a few mediocre wrestlers and he might be ready for a Bellator tournament. He should go to an American gym too. I'm sick of English guys staying at home in their shitty second rate gyms when they could just stay in America for the 8 week camp and get in a proper work out for the fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sometimes it takes Brits getting their asses kicked from fighting in their second rate gyms to realize they need to train in America. That is unfortunately sometimes how it goes. Remember everyone thinks they are the best.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah def. When he gets into Bellator properly, I'd love to hear MVP rellocating to America and training wrestling and BJJ.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

One example being Michael Bisping. He thought he was all bad ass then he got his ass handed to him on a few occasions. Henderson being the best one I think.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Shit this is on tommorow at 4:30pm Fridat GMT. It will be on early hours on Thursday night in America I believe.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's the time difference for you.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> So we have two decent fighters in a promotion that used to have extremely good fights. I agree they must have run out of money. Either that or their weekly format forced them to go with cheaper fighters.


They had a Challengers Series but I think now they are just putting all shows as SFL #. They seem to have bigger cards every now and then but some of the shows feature alot of pro debuts. I'm sure they will have a more stacked card again fairly soon. Fighters seem to like the organization.


The card starts in 2 hrs and 30 min and you can view the fights right here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo418I38LHY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Awesome.


I couldn't figure out how to post that video on here? You should be able to and you should be able to watch it live from here. But this youtube posting is different than any site I have been to. I can post some videos, but others I have problems with.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I couldn't figure out how to post that video on here? You should be able to and you should be able to watch it live from here. But this youtube posting is different than any site I have been to. I can post some videos, but others I have problems with.


I'll put an embed version in here and will shoot you a PM with the introductions.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

less then 30 min until showtime.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Whats up with the dude holding the guillotine for like what, 3 minutes? If it ain't working, let it go. He had the mount for what seemed like an eternity and he didn't even do any damage at all.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

OHKO said:


> Whats up with the dude holding the guillotine for like what, 3 minutes? If it ain't working, let it go. He had the mount for what seemed like an eternity and he didn't even do any damage at all.


Yeah that was a stupid round. 1 arm choke attempt while the other guy gives the thumbs up. For what seemed like the entire round.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

There we go, much better. Fast finish to round 2.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I was working out, and taking a shower.. and now cooking. How is it?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Rauno said:


> I was working out, and taking a shower.. and now cooking. How is it?


You only missed one good moment. 2nd round of the 3rd fight(I think it was 3rd fight). The rest of the card has sucked a big one so far.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I wonder how much money do these guys or the bigger names get to appear on the SFL events (remember Baroni took part of one, think on the commentating side). These Indian promoters are probably filthy rich.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Damn, that 1 punch did some damage and then the choke was in before he knew it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I wonder how much money do these guys or the bigger names get to appear on the SFL events (remember Baroni took part of one, think on the commentating side). These Indian promoters are probably filthy rich.


Damn Indians!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Damn Indians!


I suppose there was sth wrong with the word Indians? :thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bit of a shit ending, but MVP looked just as comfotable as ever. The dudes literally playing around when he's in the cage. So accurate too.


----------



## BrockVenom (Nov 3, 2012)

MVP is the next silva but better, he will be recongized as the greatest fighter ever dude does shit i cant wrap my ******* head around, he already got signed to bellator and i have no doubts hes gonna impress beyond expectation and get a ufc contract right away, my fave prospect by far!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

BrockVenom said:


> MVP is the next silva but better, he will be recongized as the greatest fighter ever dude does shit i cant wrap my ******* head around, he already got signed to bellator and i have no doubts hes gonna impress beyond expectation and get a ufc contract right away, my fave prospect by far!


Let's not get carried away now.  Defeating some dude in India isn't really showing that much tbh.


----------



## BrockVenom (Nov 3, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Let's not get carried away now.  Defeating some dude in India isn't really showing that much tbh.


but its the way he did it. They way hes clowned every opponent he has had just shows you. You can tell when a fighter will be great and this fighter will be better than great


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BrockVenom said:


> but its the way he did it. They way hes clowned every opponent he has had just shows you. You can tell when a fighter will be great and this fighter will be better than great


He is an unknown at this point. The fact is, you could take a lot of fighters in the UFC and feed them these opponents and they would clown them as well.

I mean look at Hector Lombard. Dude was demolishing all of his opponents and then he comes into the UFC and looks awful. You just can't tell how good a fighter is until they face top competition.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The problem with fighters like Hector Lombard is that they get these easy opponents in the promotion they're with then when they go to the UFC they are average. Another thing is Lombard should really be a lower weight class. I think Dana should have told him to go down.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

After my last fight I was compaired to Anderson Silva. I'm the one and only, MVP.
After my last fight I was compaired to Jon Jones, but I'm the one and only, MVP.










Looks like his Bellator debut is on Bellator 82. 27 days to go.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Should be a good fight then.


----------

